# ¿A qué no lo sabes?



## sabrinita85

Ciao a tutti 
Come da oggetto, vorrei che qualcuno mi spiegasse questo benedetto "¿A qué...?", di cui credo di riuscire a capirne il significato in un'orazione, ma non riesco a tradurlo in italiano... 
per esempio: *¿A qué no lo sabes? *so che significa qualcosa tipo "Che non lo sai?" [sbaglierò ma a me questo "a qué" dà proprio di CHE polivalente] 
...però quando usarlo e in che misura?

Gracias de antemano


----------



## Cecilio

Ciao, Sabri.

Prima da tutto, io direi che non è "a qué" ma proprio "a que", senza accento. Una frase come "¿A que no lo sabes?" significa più o meno: "Ti facio la domanda ma penso che tu non sai la risposta".

L'espressione "a que" è molto abituale nel contesto colloquiale e ha diversi sensi secondo il contesto. Per esempio:

"¡A que te cojo!": Questa frase la direbbero i bambini giocando; è come una sorta di sfida.

Spero che questo ti aiuti.


----------



## betulina

Ciao,

Soltanto vorrei aggiungere alla spiegazione di Cecilio che credo che la frase intera sia "¿Qué te juegas a que no lo sabes?". Ma di solito si dice quello che avete detto. Come dice Cecilio, è come una sfida.


----------



## sabrinita85

Uhm penso di aver capito... quindi si usa quando si vuole sfidare qualcuno?

E non c'è un'espressione italiana che equivalga a questo "a que"? 

grazie


----------



## Cecilio

Ma è una sfida molto leggera, come un gioco tra bambini.

In spagnolo colloquiale è molto comune cominciare frasi con "a que" ma molto più comune cominciare con "que". Queste frasi sono generalmente il resultato di eliminare qualche parte uinziale della frase. Per esempio:

"¡Que te calles!"

Questa frase sarebbe una parte di una frase più completa: "Te digo que te calles". È anche come una forma alternativa per l'imperativo. Un altro caso molto famoso:

"¡Que lo sepas!"

Frasi molto molto populari, e un po umoristiche anche.


----------



## sabrinita85

Ah ho capito... in tutti i casi è sempre colloquiale e in una composición, per esempio, non ce lo posso mettere.

Grazie Cecilio e grazie anche a te, Betulina!


----------



## Cecilio

Ma si deve differenziare bene tra queste frasi colloquiale con "a que" e le interrogative che cominciano con "¿A qué...?", che sono perfetamente 'standard'. Esempi:

¿A qué viene tanta expectación?

No sé a qué hora empieza el partido.

¿A qué has venido?

In questi casi, l'uso dell'accento è molto importante, molto significativo. (Agli spagnoli ci piace tanto usare accenti!).


----------



## sabrinita85

Vale, ho capito, grazie


----------



## claudine2006

Cecilio said:
			
		

> Ciao, Sabri.
> 
> Prima da tutto, io direi che non è "a qué" ma proprio "a que", senza accento. Una frase come "¿A que no lo sabes?" significa più o meno: "Ti faccio la domanda ma penso che tu non sai la risposta".
> 
> L'espressione "a que" è molto abituale nel contesto colloquiale e ha diversi significati secondo il contesto. Per esempio:
> 
> "¡A que te cojo!": Questa frase la direbbero i bambini giocando; è come una sorta di sfida.
> 
> Spero che questo ti aiuti.


 
Ottima spiegazione.


----------



## norma 126

Cecilio said:
			
		

> "¡A que te cojo!"
> Spero che questo ti aiuti.


 
Esta frase no la digas en Argentina, significa otra cosa


----------



## Cecilio

¡Ya sabía yo que antes o después me iba a salir algún argentino con lo del verbo "coger"! Era cuestión de tiempo (en este caso unas 10 h 20 min.).

Lo cierto es que el verbo "coger" es perfectamente normal en España, no tiene ningún significado erótico y podríamos decir que es un verbo muy importante, con significados muy básicos y que se utiliza en muchísimas expresiones de la vida diaria. Es un caso casi único en la lingüística universal que un verbo de tanta importancia para unos hablantes se convierta para otros hablantes en algo compeltamente distinto. Es casi increíble. ¿Qué le vamos a hacer? Si algún día voy a Argentina utilizaré el verbo "coger" igual que en España, ¿cómo no? ¿Cómo voy a renunciar a un verbo tan rico?


----------



## sabrinita85

¿Uhm? 
¿Por qué, qué quiere decir _coger _en Argentina?
Yo tampoco podría renunciar a este verbo... me gusta y utilizo más _tomar_, pero también _coger _es muy importante!


----------



## Cecilio

Me temo que su significado en Argentina (y otros países de Latinoamérica) es más bien sexual. "Coger a alguien" en el sentido de "hacer el amor con alguien". Y lo curioso es que en Argentina el verbo "coger", según parece, no tiene otro significado más que ese. A mí personalmente me resulta increíble, la verdad.


----------



## sabrinita85

Juas, qué curioso 
Sí, la verdad es que es increíble que solo tenga este significado en Argentina.
Por lo que, me imagino que a la vez de utilizar _coger_, utilicen _tomar_, ¿no?


----------



## jazyk

_¿A que no lo sabes? = Scommetto che non lo sai_, forse.


----------



## Cecilio

Sí, dicen "tomar" o más bien "agarrar". En otros foros se ha tratado varias veces esta cuestión. La verdad es que el tema se las trae.


----------



## sabrinita85

jazyk said:
			
		

> _¿A que no lo sabes? = Scommetto che non lo sai_, forse.


Ma questo forse appartiene alla traduzione oppure indica che non sei sicuro di tale traduzione  ?
(Mi sa che da adesso dovrò cambiare il mio nick in *Marzulla *LOL)


----------



## sabrinita85

Cecilio said:
			
		

> Sí, dicen "tomar" o más bien "agarrar". En otros foros se ha tratado varias veces esta cuestión. La verdad es que el tema se las trae.


Or ben,
io rimango _aficionada _allo spagnolo puro!


----------



## jazyk

Che non sono sicuro della traduzione, che non ho riflettuto su tutti gli aspetti coinvolti, che non ho potuto fare esaurienti paragoni, ecc., ecc., donde il "forse".


----------



## Cecilio

Ma non è una questione di purezza. In Argentina parlano così, e si deve rispetare, solo che io mi sento un po stanco da sentire gli stessi comentari una volta e l'altra. E naturalmente la nostra amica Norma non ès colpevole, lei ha fatto un commmento normale, logico. ¡Cojámoslo con calma!


----------



## jazyk

> E naturalmente la nostra amica Norma non ès colpevole, lei ha fatto un commmento normale, logico. ¡Cojámoslo con calma!


Le doppie italiane già impazziscono gli stranieri, figuratevi le triplici! Scherzo, ovviamente.


----------



## sabrinita85

Sí, sicuramente, non sono razzista linguisticamente, assolutamente!!!
Ma a me piace così tanto lo spagnolo di Spagna, ma davvero tanto che sono una aficionada. La linguistica che studio mi ha insegnato ad interessarmi a tutte le lingue o tutte le varianti di lingue, compreso lo spagnolo d'Argentina: insomma il mio "amore" rimane lo spagnolo di Spagna, ma non disdegno il resto!


----------



## Cecilio

Una domanda: la parola "aficionado" si dice in italiano? Con che senso?


----------



## sabrinita85

jazyk said:
			
		

> Le doppie italiane già impazziscono (????) fanno impazzire gli stranieri, figuratevi le triplici! Scherzo, ovviamente.



Jazyk a volte mi sembri italiano, a volte straniero... ma cosa sarai mai???


----------



## sabrinita85

Cecilio said:
			
		

> Una domanda: la parola "aficionado" si dice in italiano? Con che senso?


Ah no no, non esiste, scusa... dovevo metterla in corsivo!
Era un tentativo di far copulare (hahahah) le mie due lingue preferite!


----------



## jazyk

Scusa, ho scritto di fretta.  Faccio un milione di cose allo stesso tempo.

_Il mio mistero è chiuso in me_
_Il nome mio nessun saprà..._


----------



## norma 126

Cecilio said:
			
		

> ¡Ya sabía yo que antes o después me iba a salir algún argentino con lo del verbo "coger"! Era cuestión de tiempo (en este caso unas 10 h 20 min.).
> 
> Lo cierto es que el verbo "coger" es perfectamente normal en España, no tiene ningún significado erótico y podríamos decir que es un verbo muy importante, con significados muy básicos y que se utiliza en muchísimas expresiones de la vida diaria. Es un caso casi único en la lingüística universal que un verbo de tanta importancia para unos hablantes se convierta para otros hablantes en algo compeltamente distinto. Es casi increíble. ¿Qué le vamos a hacer? Si algún día voy a Argentina utilizaré el verbo "coger" igual que en España, ¿cómo no? ¿Cómo voy a renunciar a un verbo tan rico?


 
No es tan increíble creo, hay palabras que en los distintos países de Latinoamérica no significan lo mismo, donde todos hablamos español.Además, si vienes aquí seguro que puedes utilizar coger, solo que aquí se usa agarrar o tomar y jamás se utiliza coger porque es como decir una mala palabra. Esto lo he dicho en forma graciosa no era para ofender a nadie.


----------



## Cecilio

norma 126 said:
			
		

> Esto lo he dicho en forma graciosa no era para ofender a nadie.



Está claro que era un comentario gracioso. Lo que pasa es que ya he oído lo de "coger" en Argentina muchas veces, y por eso hice el comentario.

A mí sí que me parece bastante increíble que un verbo tan importante como "coger" (importante en el sentido de que se usa mucho, tiene gran cantidad de significados y aparece en muchas frases hechas) se limite en una parte del dominio lingüístico a un significado secundario que, además, no existe en otras partes. No conozco ningún caso parecido, aunque me imagino que nuestros amigos de otras lenguas, por ejemplo italiano y portugués, podrían aportar algunos ejemplos similares.


----------



## claudine2006

Cecilio said:
			
		

> Ma non è una questione di purezza. In Argentina parlano così, e si deve rispettare, solo che sono un po' stanco di sentire gli stessi commenti. E naturalmente la nostra amica Norma non è colpevole, lei ha fatto un commmento normale, logico. ¡Cojámoslo con calma!


 
La verdad es que cuando visite Argentina me costarà no usar un verbo tan útil como "coger"....o a lo mejor me hago la tonta y lo voy a usar todo el rato.


----------



## nicmizar

La cosa che può risultare curiosa e interessante è che in Italiano la traduzione di "coger" ossia "prendere", mantiene il doppio senso che ha in Spagnolo e in Argentino, soprattutto nell'espressione "prender*lo*" !

Per Cecilio: "aficionado", pur non essendo una parola italiana, l'ho sempre usata e spesso l'ho sentita usare da altri. Per esempio: _Andrea è un aficionado della pizzeria "Basilico e Rucola" _che è come dire _Andrea è un assiduo frequentatore della pizzeria... _


----------



## Cecilio

Grazie per i toui commenti, nicmizar.

Si vede che la parola spagnola "aficionado" si usa a livello colloquiale in italiano (anche in ingklese, in alcuni casi), ma come si pronuncia? In spagnolo sarebbe  come la "th" del grecco o inglese (p e in "theatre").

La cosa curiosa del verbo "coger" in spagnolo è che non ha un doppio senso, ma due sensi completamente diversi tra il "coger" argentino e il "coger" spagnolo. In Argentina significa una cosa molto concreta, in Spagna significa altre cose. In Italia, secondo quello che tu dici, il verbo "prendere" a queste due aree di significato. Non so, forse c'è qualche influenza italiana in questa peculiarità argentina, ma non credo.


----------



## sabrinita85

Cecilio said:
			
		

> Si vede che la parola spagnola "aficionado" si usa a livello colloquiale in italiano (anche in ingklese, in alcuni casi), ma come si pronuncia? In spagnolo sarebbe  come la "th" del grecco o inglese (p e in "theatre").


 Caro Cecilio, devi sapere che in Italia pronunciamo i forestierismi un po' come ci pare: a volte li pronunciamo con le regole del Paese d'origine della parola; a volte li adattiamo ai fonemi italiani; altre volte non li pronunciamo né in italiano, né in lingua.
Ogni parlante italiano ha, quindi, una specie di lista mentale di trascrizione fonetica che li porta a leggere un forestierismo così o colà e, ti sembrerà strano, ma succede che pur conoscendo l'esatta pronuncia di una parola straniera, l'italiano medio, che non vuole peccare di superiorità verso gli altri, pronuncia un prestito come lo pronunciano il resto degli italiani, spesso in modo sbagliato.
Io stessa, se parlo con un italiano, preferisco pronunciare all'italiana le parole straniere, anche di quelle parole di cui conosco perfettamente la vera pronuncia. 
Per quanto riguarda la parola "aficionado", ci sono vari modi di pronunciarla in Italia:
c'è chi dice quella "c" all'italiana e quindi un po' come la "ch" spagnola;
oppure c'è chi pronuncia quella "c" come una "s", vuoi perché non sa dire il fonema "th", vuoi perché crede sia esatto così; o chi, ahimé la pronuncia "aficionato" [con _c _= _ch_ spagnola]!


----------



## Cecilio

Sì, ma nicmizar è nouva qui e forse si è 'despistata' un po (¡Vaya palabra que me acabo de inventar!).

È vero, in questo 'thread' abbiamo parlato di molte cose che sono abbastanza 'fuori-tema'. Non so, forse dobbremmo aprire qualche thread nuovo per queste questione che sono usciti qui.


----------



## indigoio

Cecilio said:
			
		

> Prima da tutto, io direi che non è "a qué" ma proprio "a que", senza accento  . Una frase come "¿A que no lo sabes?" significa più o meno: "Ti facio la domanda ma penso che tu non sai la risposta".



Ciao Sabri

Credo che Cecilio ha spiegato bene bene 

¿A que no lo sabes? equivale a _Apuesto a que no sabes que_...
También podría ser _¿adivina qué?_, aunque como bien han dicho varios foreros, la expresión lleva un cierto sentido de reto, no un reto exagerado, sino de emoción, diversión. Sí, es coloquial, muy recurrida en el _chisme_. (_¿A que no sabes quién se casa?_, _¿A que no sabes qué me pasó el fin de semana?_)  

Mmmm, me temo que no existe una traducción literal en italiano. _A che non lo sai_... creo que no tiene mucho sentido para ustedes, ¿o sí? Pero quizá existan frases coloquiales que puedan corresponder a lo mismo.

Ci vediamo 
Sandra


----------



## sabrinita85

Moltissime grazie Sandra por tu ayuda! 




			
				indigoio said:
			
		

> Mmmm, me temo que no existe una traducción literal en italiano. _A che non lo sai_... creo que no tiene mucho sentido para ustedes, ¿o sí? Pero quizá existan frases coloquiales que puedan corresponder a lo mismo.



"A che non lo sai" no, no existe en italiano. Creo que el correspondiente italiano es "scommetto che non lo sai" o "mi ci gioco le palle che non lo sai"(vulg.).


----------



## indigoio

Prego 

Grazie anche a te, Sabry.

Buona notte


----------



## cibernauta

sabrinita85 said:
			
		

> Ma questo forse appartiene alla traduzione oppure indica che non sei sicuro di tale traduzione  ?
> (Mi sa che da adesso dovrò cambiare il mio nick in *Marzulla *LOL)




1. Credo che "scommetto che no lo sai" è una traduzione corretta. 
È usuale dire  "apuesto que...." 
Ma a volte si dice "a que..." (comunemente, direi)
2. E senza "¿?", perche è una affermazione


----------



## nuevoestudiante

betulina said:
			
		

> Ciao,
> 
> Soltanto vorrei aggiungere alla spiegazione di Cecilio che credo che la frase intera sia "¿Qué te juegas a que no lo sabes?". Ma di solito si dice quello che avete detto. Come dice Cecilio, è come una sfida.


 

En italiano se puede decir también: " Che cosa vuoi giocarti che non lo sai ? "


======================


*Nec spe nec metu*


----------



## sabrinita85

cibernauta said:
			
		

> 2. E senza "¿?", perche è una affermazione



Quindi stai dicendo che sarebbe   "A que no lo sabes."    ???

Tipo: 
A que no sabes que mi hermana se va a casar.

Così?


----------



## nuevoestudiante

Cecilio said:
			
		

> Una domanda: la parola "aficionado" si dice in italiano? Con che senso?


 

Il termine si è usato diffusamente sulla stampa sportiva e scandalistica per tutti gli anni cinquanta. Aveva il senso di seguace appassionato, "tifoso" _et_ _similia_. Negli anni successivi, con la dilagante anglofilia, è stato sostituito da_ fan._
La pronuncia, a quei tempi, era certamente inappropriata:afizionado ( con zeta sorda ). 
Oggi coloro che possiedono un ricco bagaglio lessicale e, generalmente, le persone di buona cultura ne fanno un uso oculato con un senso molto simile a quello originario spagnolo.


=======================

*Nec spe nec metu*


----------



## cibernauta

sabrinita85 said:
			
		

> Quindi stai dicendo che sarebbe   "A que no lo sabes."    ???
> 
> Tipo:
> A que no sabes que mi hermana se va a casar.
> 
> Così?


Sí. così:

- A que no sabes que mi hermana se va a casar...
- Scommetto che non sai che mia sorella si sposerà...

- No lo puedo creer...  Su novio, ¿Quién es?
- Non ci posso credere...  Il suo fidanzato, chi è?

- ¡A qué no te imaginas!!!
- Scometto che non ti puoi immaginare


----------



## nuevoestudiante

Cecilio said:
			
		

> Grazie per i toui commenti, nicmizar.
> 
> Si vede che la parola spagnola "aficionado" si usa a livello colloquiale in italiano (anche in ingklese, in alcuni casi), ma come si pronuncia? In spagnolo sarebbe come la "th" del grecco o inglese (p e in "theatre").
> 
> La cosa curiosa del verbo "coger" in spagnolo è che non ha un doppio senso, ma due sensi completamente diversi tra il "coger" argentino e il "coger" spagnolo. In Argentina significa una cosa molto concreta, in Spagna significa altre cose. In Italia, secondo quello che tu dici, il verbo "prendere" a queste due aree di significato. Non so, forse c'è qualche influenza italiana in questa peculiarità argentina, ma non credo.


 

Premesso che anche in italiano talora il verbo prendere può essere impiegato nell'accezione argentina (_Quella notte l'ho presa, l'ho fatta_ _mia !_), faccio rispettosamente notare a Cecilio che il grande poeta F. G. Lorca, nella poesia* Preciosa y el aire* (da "Romancero gitano" 1924-1927), impiega il verbo "coger" in maniera non equivoca.
La riporto integralmente qui di seguito:


_Su luna de pergamino _
_Preciosa tocando viene_
_por un anfibio sendero_
_de cristales y laureles._
_El silencio sin estrellas,_
_huyendo del sonsonete,_
_cae donde el mar bate y canta_
_su noche llena de peces._
_En los picos de la sierra_
_los carabineros duermen_
_guardando las blancas torres_
_donde viven los ingleses._
_Y los gitanos del agua_
_levantan por distraerse,_
_glorietas de caracolas_
_y ramas de pino verde._

_              *_

_Su luna de pergamino_
_Preciosa tocando viene._
_Al verla se ha levantado _
_el viento, que nunca duerme._
_San Cristobalón desnudo,_
_lleno de lenguas celestes,_
_mira a la niña tocando
__una dulce gaita ausente.
_ 
_Niña, deja que levante_
_tu vestido para verte._
_Abre en mis dedos antiguos_
_la rosa azul de tu vientre._
__ 
_Preciosa tira el pandero_
_y corre sin detenerse._
_El viento-hombrón la persigue_
_con una espada caliente._

___Frunce su rumor el mar.
__Los olivos palidecen._
_Cantan las flautas de humbría_
_y el liso gong de la nieve.
__ 
__¡Preciosa, corre, Preciosa,
que te coge el viento verde!
¡Preciosa, corre, Preciosa!
¡Miralo por donde viene!
Sátiro de estrellas bajas
con sus lenguas relucientes.

                 *

Preciosa, llena de miedo,
entra en la casa que tiene,
más arriba de los pinos,
el cónsul de los ingleses.
 
Asustados por los gritos
tres carabineros vienen
sus negras capas ceñidas
y los gorros en las sienes.
 
El inglés da a la gitana
un vaso de tibia leche,
y una copa de ginebra
que Preciosa no se bebe.
 
Y mientras cuenta, llorando,
su aventura a aquella gente,
en las tejas de pizarra
el viento, furioso, muerde.
 
 
Gradirei conoscere l'altrui avviso. Grazie.
 
 
=======================
 
 
*Nec spe nec metu*
 

 
 
_


----------



## Cecilio

nuevoestudiante said:
			
		

> _
> __
> __¡Preciosa, corre, Preciosa,
> que te coge el viento verde!
> ¡Preciosa, corre, Preciosa!
> ¡Miralo por donde viene!
> Sátiro de estrellas bajas
> con sus lenguas relucientes.
> 
> _Quote]
> 
> Ciao, nuevoestudiante, e grazie per il poema di Lorca. L'ho letto, e mi sembra chiaro che, nel contesto del poema, il verbo "coger" non ha nessun senso sessuale. Qui il verbo "coger" significa più o meno "raggiungere". Tra bambini è normale dire, quando guicano, grasi come ": "Corre que te cojo", o "Corre que te pillo". Per me, è impossibile vedere un contenuto sessuale in questo verso di Lorca. E non credo che Lorca avessi nella sua mente una immagine del tipo: "Corre, que te folla el viento" (scusatemi per la spressione summamente vulgare, ma questo è l'unico verbo che era adatto per la metrica del verso).
> 
> Ho sentito dire, in altri fori, che il verbo "coger", anche in Spagna ha o ha avuto qualche senso sessuale. Questo nen è impossibile ma suona molto strano o addiritura arcaico.


----------



## sabrinita85

Cecilio said:
			
		

> _
> __
> __¡Preciosa, corre, Preciosa,
> que te coge el viento verde!
> ¡Preciosa, corre, Preciosa!
> ¡Miralo por donde viene!
> Sátiro de estrellas bajas
> con sus lenguas relucientes._
> 
> Ciao, nuevoestudiante, e grazie per il poema di Lorca. L'ho letto, e mi sembra chiaro che, nel contesto del poema, il verbo "coger" non ha nessun senso sessuale. Qui il verbo "coger" significa più o meno "raggiungere". Tra bambini è normale dire, quando guicano, grasi come ": "Corre que te cojo", o "Corre que te pillo". Per me, è impossibile vedere un contenuto sessuale in questo verso di Lorca. E non credo che Lorca avessi nella sua mente una immagine del tipo: "Corre, que te folla el viento" (scusatemi per la spressione summamente vulgare, ma questo è l'unico verbo che era adatto per la metrica del verso).
> 
> Ho sentito dire, in altri fori, che il verbo "coger", anche in Spagna ha o ha avuto qualche senso sessuale. Questo nen è impossibile ma suona molto strano o addiritura arcaico.



Appena l'ho letta, ho pensato la stessa cosa Cecilio... però poi rileggendola,  mi ha "despistada" quel _verde_.
Perché mai un vento dovrebbe essere verde? Allora mi sono venute in mente le espressioni "_viejo verde_" e "_chiste verde_", in cui questo "_verde_" ha un'accezione esclusivamente sessuale. Che ne pensi, Cecilio?


----------



## Cecilio

Io direi che qui la parola "verde" va bene per la rima. Nei primi versi si parla per esempio Di "pino verde". In tutto il poema c'è una rima con e-e: verde, ausente, duermen, viene, etc. Quindi, non penso che Lorca avessi nella testa una sorta di senso sessuale per questo "verde". L'uso sessuale di questa parola si reduce, credo io, a espressioni come "viejo verde" e "chiste verde" e poco più.


----------



## sabrinita85

Ho riletto tutta la poesia di nuovo, e sí, il vento vuole "farsi" la ragazza.
Almeno è questa l'impressione che ho avuto!
Ora è da vedere se Lorca volesse esprimere, con quel "coge", un significato puramente sessuale (come in Argentina), o più innocente (come dice Cecilio).


----------



## Cecilio

Questo poema, logicamente è aperto a molte interpretazioni, per ché no?


----------



## Dula

Acertado "¿A que no lo sabes?"=" ¿Apuesto a que no lo sabes?" y se usa cuando hay mucha confianza.

Azzecato "¿ A que no lo sabes?"  " Apuesto a que no lo sabes" "_Scommetto che non lo sai"  e si usa quando c'è molta fiducia.
_


----------



## claudine2006

Cecilio said:
			
		

> nuevoestudiante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _¡Preciosa, corre, Preciosa,
> que te coge el viento verde!
> ¡Preciosa, corre, Preciosa!
> ¡Miralo por donde viene!
> Sátiro de estrellas bajas
> con sus lenguas relucientes.
> 
> _Quote]
> 
> Ciao, nuevoestudiante, e grazie per il poema di Lorca. L'ho letto, e mi sembra chiaro che, nel contesto del poema, il verbo "coger" non ha nessun'accezione sessuale. Qui il verbo "coger" significa più o meno "raggiungere". Tra bambini è normale dire, quando giocano, frasi come ": "Corre que te cojo", o "Corre que te pillo". Per me, è impossibile vedere un contenuto sessuale in questo verso di Lorca. E non credo che Lorca avesse nella sua mente una immagine del tipo: "Corre, que te folla el viento" (scusatemi per l'espressione estremamente volgare, ma questo è l'unico verbo adatto in base alla metrica del verso).
> 
> Ho sentito dire, in altri forum, che il verbo "coger", anche in Spagna ha o ha avuto qualche senso sessuale. Questo non è impossibile ma suona molto strano o addirittura arcaico.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sono d'accordo con la tua interpretazione.
Click to expand...


----------



## nuevoestudiante

Cecilio said:
			
		

> Questo poema, logicamente è aperto a molte interpretazioni, perché no?


 

Todo el poema es sensual y literalmente "empapado" de sexo. Nos iluminan unas cuantas palabras:

1) gaita (símbolo fálico);
2) hombrón (el viento es un gran macho);
3) espada caliente (símbolo fálico);
4) sátiro (¿quien es el sátiro....?)

El uso recurrente del término _verde_ en la poética de Lorca es intencionalmente ambiguo, metafóricamente alusivo (_Verde que te quiero_ _verde_ y otros poemas).
Esto lleva a pensar que no me he equivocado.
¿Aún dudas? 

====================

*Nec spe nec metu*


----------



## Cecilio

> nuevoestudiante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Todo el poema es sensual y literalmente "empapado" de sexo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eso es verdad, el poema es sensual y en él se habla de una niña que es perseguida por el viento, que no tiene muy buenas intenciones. Finalmente la niña encuentra refugio.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nos iluminan unas cuantas palabras:
> 
> 1) gaita (símbolo fálico);
> 2) hombrón (el viento es un gran macho);
> 3) espada caliente (símbolo fálico);
> 4) sátiro (¿quien es el sátiro....?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Decir que una gaita es un símbolo fálico.... Hombre, me parece exagerado. Si una gaita es un símbolo fálico, entonces cualquier cosa puede serlo. En "hombrón", "espada caliente" y sátiro" si que pueden verse rasgos de contenido más o menos sexual, pero todos ellos quedan diluidos en el poema, son muy sutiles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> El uso recurrente del término _verde_ en la poética de Lorca es intencionalmente ambiguo, metafóricamente alusivo (_Verde que te quiero_ _verde_ y otros poemas).
> Esto lleva a pensar que no me he equivocado.
> ¿Aún dudas?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dudar es bueno, por supuesto que dudo. Y más cuando se trata de un poema. Los poemas del "Romancero gitano" son bastante surrealistas, con frases de muy difícil interpretación o con imágenes muy oníricas. Estamos hablando de la obra cumbre de Lorca (a mi entender), y no es fácil hacer análisis claros. Yo ni siquiera lo intento. Por cierto, una sugerencia: Hay un grupo español, de nombre "Marea", que ha hecho una versión de "La ciudad de los gitanos", de Lorca. Se trata, según parece, de un grupo de rock duro (a mí no me gusta el rock duro) o de ska/trash, no sé, pero esta canción en concreto está muy bien. Recordemos esos primeros versos de ese poema, para mí sumamente surrealista (y maravilloso):
> 
> Los caballos negros son.
> Las herraduras son negras.
> Sobre las capas relucen
> manchas de tinta y de cera.
> Tienen, por eso no lloran,
> de plomo las calaveras.
> Con el alma de charol
> vienen por la carretera.
> 
> ¡Oh ciudad de los gitanos!
> ¿Quién te vió y no te recuerda?
> Ciudad de dolor y almizcle,
> con las torres de canela.
> ¡Oh ciudad de los gitanos!
> ¿Quién te vio y no te recuerda?
> Apaga tus verdes luces
> que viene la benemérita.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## JezWkyAn

¡Hola a todos!

Sólo para hacer algunas acotaciones:

El significado del verbo coger es uno solo, (¡¡¿Español puro?!!) el español es uno solo, no existe español de Argentina o Chileno, etc. Lo que existen son los acentos o regionalismos. El que tenga otras connotaciones (coloquial, vulgar), es su problema, regional, local. Si deseamos hablar bien el idioma como debe de ser, estas desviaciones pasan a un segundo plano.

El que algunos latinoamericanos, como dicen, no pronuncien la s al final, está  incorrectamente hablado (no me había percatado de ello). En todo caso hay que percatarse en qué contexto y qué personas lo hablan así.

El sonido de la Z de 'zurcir' es parecido al de "theater" en la z, en la C el sonido es como la s de Sansón. En España la z y la c, lo pronuncian mal ambas con el sonido z. 

Saludos.


----------



## stefano1488

sabrinita85 said:


> E non c'è un'espressione italiana che equivalga a questo "a que"?



_Ah, non (lo) sai che...?
Davvero non sai che...?
Sul serio non sai che..._

Etc. etc.

E' un'espressione che si usa per esprimere la sorpresa che il nostro interlocutore non sappia qualcosa che dovrebbe sapere perché noto a molti, se non a tutti, e l'ipotesi che forse lo sappia.

In italiano spesso si rende anche solo con una particolare intonazione ascendente della frase.

_Non (lo) sai che...?
_


----------

